# Cubase recording group tracks? how?



## eross2121 (Sep 27, 2018)

I have several midi and audio tracks routes to a group track. now i want to record everything going through the group track on one audio track. how can i do this? i have seen videos showing selecting the group track as my input audio in the newly
created audio track. but when i do this, “ group track” is not an
option. is this a artist
vs pro issue? am i missing something or is there a work around?


----------



## Synetos (Oct 1, 2018)

Basically, create a stereo output called STEM. Don't assign it to a physical output. Just leave it unassigned.
Then Route the Group channel to that STEM output either via the direct channel output or a send to the STEM output.
Then create an audio and assign STEM output as the track input. 
You can now record it. 

Hope that helps


----------



## Giscard Rasquin (Oct 1, 2018)

Also, make sure there’s no possible feedback loop, so check your sends as well. I had the same problem, but when I deleted the sends on the track I was going to record to, it let me choose the group track I wanted to record from.


----------



## eross2121 (Oct 1, 2018)

interesting, i’m totally trying that when i get home tonight thanks !


----------



## Pudge (Oct 1, 2018)

You cant make feedback loops inside the software, they built it so you cant. You can rout externally through a hardware chain and back into your I/O though to do so.

For the OP jsut create an audio track and a fx bus. Send the group to the fx bus the select the fx bus to the audio track. OR just go to export and check the group channel to bounce down then import it (should be able to)


----------



## eross2121 (Oct 1, 2018)

Pudge said:


> You cant make feedback loops inside the software, they built it so you cant. You can rout externally through a hardware chain and back into your I/O though to do so.
> 
> For the OP jsut create an audio track and a fx bus. Send the group to the fx bus the select the fx bus to the audio track. OR just go to export and check the group channel to bounce down then import it (should be able to)


oh, can you use the fx bus as input into an audio track on artist? that would be sweet. gonna rest that out tonight too. thanks


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 1, 2018)

eross2121 said:


> is this a artist
> vs pro issue?


I think so.
https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=65257


----------



## eross2121 (Oct 4, 2018)

Pudge said:


> You cant make feedback loops inside the software, they built it so you cant. You can rout externally through a hardware chain and back into your I/O though to do so.
> 
> For the OP jsut create an audio track and a fx bus. Send the group to the fx bus the select the fx bus to the audio track. OR just go to export and check the group channel to bounce down then import it (should be able to)


tried this one. routed all to fix track, but when I make an audio track and set it up. “FX” is not an option for track input. must be because
of artist version, which is very frustrating. guess i’m gonna have to save up and get Pro version. kind of ridiculous for such a basic recording function.


----------



## Synetos (Oct 4, 2018)

eross2121 said:


> tried this one. routed all to fix track, but when I make an audio track and set it up. “FX” is not an option for track input. must be because
> of artist version, which is very frustrating. guess i’m gonna have to save up and get Pro version. kind of ridiculous for such a basic recording function.



Did you try what i suggested? It works. i do it all the time.


----------



## eross2121 (Oct 4, 2018)

Synetos said:


> Did you try what i suggested? It works. i do it all the time.


i did, maybe i did something wrong. you are using the artist version of Cubase correct? I’ll try it again next time i get on my computer.


----------



## Pudge (Oct 4, 2018)

Can you not go to Export and select 'Channel Batch Export' then just check the group and bounce it?


----------



## Synetos (Oct 4, 2018)

Pudge is right as well. You can bounce the track or render in place. I would read about those in the manual.
I used the "virtual output to input" method to create stems before bounce or render were even options.

Technically, you ought to be able to use the group channel or FX channel as in input. I can on Cubase Pro. Maybe it is a limitation of your version? I doubt the output idea i am suggested would be limited.

What I was suggesting earlier is you route your group channel to an "output" that is not connected to a physical output on your audio interface.

You are then using that "virtual" output as the input to a new audio track and record it.

If you dont want to learn about bounce or render in place, then use what I described. It will work to get the job done.

I use Cubase Pro. I do not know the limitations for the other versions other than track and instrument count limitations.


----------



## eross2121 (Oct 4, 2018)

Synetos said:


> Pudge is right as well. You can bounce the track or render in place. I would read about those in the manual.
> I used the "virtual output to input" method to create stems before bounce or render were even options.
> 
> Technically, you ought to be able to use the group channel or FX channel as in input. I can on Cubase Pro. Maybe it is a limitation of your version? I doubt the output idea i am suggested would be limited.
> ...


Yes, I currently use render in place. but there are times when i am recording vst’s in Cubase, but also simultaneously am performing something in my ipad, and performing effects in the insert or send track, and it’s just easier to get the complete group recorded in one swipe. It’s just a workflow thing. i’m gonna try that virtual out for sure


----------



## gtrwll (Oct 5, 2018)

Like stated earlier, routing a group channel to an input of another channel is possible only on Cubase Pro.


----------



## eross2121 (Oct 9, 2018)

i tried it, it did t work. it’s defiantly locked unless you have pro version. thanks for the help though guys. I actually have a workaround that involves my ipad. I have an icoonnect midi 2+ interface. basically I just pipe it out of cubase, into an app named AUM( it basically a mixer board) then i just send it back into a audio channel and record that way. It works for now. Maybe i’ll wait till cubase 10 and see if things change.


----------

